# Fanes Rahmen Eloxieren



## likelago (22. November 2015)

Hallo Fanesfahrer
Hat einer schon seinen Fanesrahmen Eloxieren lassen, wenn Ja....

....Wo
....und warts Du mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden.

Sportlichen Gruss
Rainer


----------



## BlackForest96 (24. November 2015)

Alutech lässt ja von Haus aus eloxieren, 
die Möglichkeit besteht also das Bike ein zu schicken und eloxieren zu lassen, ist aber ziemlich Konstenspielig!
Ist mir aber ein zu großer Aufwand, deswegen lass ich jetzt über den Winter mein Bike wieder pulvern.

ich muss nur 40 Km hinfahren und meinen Rahmen sammt Wünschen abgeben und gut ist

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (26. November 2015)

likelago schrieb:


> Hallo Fanesfahrer
> Hat einer schon seinen Fanesrahmen Eloxieren lassen, wenn Ja....
> 
> ....Wo
> ...



Hallo Rainer, ist dein Rahmen gepulvert oder bereits eloxiert?


----------



## Duc851 (30. November 2015)

Aus reinem Interesse, wo wäre der Unterschied?


----------



## ollo (1. Dezember 2015)

Alutech Eloxiert Schwarz oder "Silber" ist eher Grau andere Farben nicht, da die Schweißnähte im Farbton zu den Rohren zu 99% abweichen.

Wenn in Bunt Eloxieren dann auf "eigene Gefahr"
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07...en_eloxieren_lassen_teile_parts_wie_wo_warum/

Alternativ den Jü mal anschreiben welchen Betrieb er empfehlen könnte


----------



## likelago (5. Dezember 2015)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer, ist dein Rahmen gepulvert oder bereits eloxiert?


 Der Rahmen ist Schwarz Eloxiert


----------



## Downhillsocke (5. Dezember 2015)

likelago schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist Schwarz Eloxiert



Dann hast du das selbe "Problem" wie ich. Der Jürgen antwortete mir:

"...ich weiß auch nicht warum einige unser kunden glauben das wir rahmen neu eloxieren, das haben wir nie gemacht und können es auch nicht anbieten. ein schonmal beschichter rahmen ( egal ob eloxal oder pulver ) wird nie zu einem sehr guten ergebniss führen wenn man ihn ein 2. mal eloxiert..."

Außerdem müssen wohl auch die Lagersitze durch die erneute Eloxierung leiden. Die Variante eloxierten Rahmen zu pulvern könnte vielleicht möglich sein.


----------



## scotty03 (16. Dezember 2015)

Als ich meinen Rahmen vor Jahren hab eloxieren lassen, gab mir der Eloxierer die Info mit, dass man nur dunkler eloxieren kann als er aktuell ist. Was bedeutet wenn schwarz dann immer Schwarz oder pulvern. Ebenso ist es fuer die Lagersitze nicht toll wenn mehrmals eloxiert wird. Die Lagersitze werden immer größer


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (26. Dezember 2015)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Dann hast du das selbe "Problem" wie ich. Der Jürgen antwortete mir:
> 
> "...ich weiß auch nicht warum einige unser kunden glauben das wir rahmen neu eloxieren, das haben wir nie gemacht und können es auch nicht anbieten. ein schonmal beschichter rahmen ( egal ob eloxal oder pulver ) wird nie zu einem sehr guten ergebniss führen wenn man ihn ein 2. mal eloxiert..."
> 
> Außerdem müssen wohl auch die Lagersitze durch die erneute Eloxierung leiden. Die Variante eloxierten Rahmen zu pulvern könnte vielleicht möglich sein.


Da kann ich den Jürgen weiterhelfen.

Wenn man Bilder von Alutech im Internet sucht findet man einen Haufen eloxal Bikes, und auch viele sind auch in Farbe. Darüber muss ich noch zugeben, auch als kleiner Junge, verband ich immer Alutech mit "eloxierung". Der erste Alutech den ich je in einem Magazin gesehen habe war mattschwarz eloxiert. Auch der Projekt ICB 2.0 hatte ein haufen Eloxierte Farben bei der Wahl.

Dies hat sich bei mir in meinem Untergedanken eingeschlichen. So heftig das ich eben auch kürzlich nachgefragt habe während des konfigurierens des Teibun.


----------

